# Solved: I am not sure it can be done ..............yet



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

OK when I have customer drop off there computer for repairs I want to open a web site, input there information, the issues with there compuer etc. OK thats a form, I have done that and the info is sent via email not what I want. When I click submit I want the info to be displayed in a seperate window ready to be printed out. A drop off reciept if you will. I would also like the information saved as an htm file i.e. gadgettechsupport.com/ts/new customer.htm or ?? at the same time. So to recap, after the customers info and issue are inputed, click submit and a new page is saved to web folder and is viewable to be printed. This is all done a secure server


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Yes you can do what you want with .php. I've found a program that will do it for you if you want to spend the $$.  Look here . Try the demo on the site and you'll see what I mean. Of course you can design the form the way you want.

With some search at Hotscripts.com you might be able to find some free scripts.

EDIT: I think I found the code that you can start with and modify to suit your needs and it is free. http://scriptsinclude.com/En/tutorial_php_form1.php

Just modify the number and types of fields you want. What do you think?


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Cool stuff I had been looking into asp stuff I have never had any luck with php on my server


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

This sounds like a pretty simple process in ASP. Are you using a back end database? All you need to have the form do is update the table and when it is done pass all of your form elements to another page.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

No luck with any databases on this goofy server.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Ever tried just using Access? Simple in either a DSN or DSN-less setup. I am sure you would want a database of some sort to store all of your information.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes, but still no dice.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you want me to walk through it some time let me know.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

That would be GREAT I would like for it work on my web server. The funnt thing is that I did the identical thing on this box w2k pro IIS 5 and it still did not work. But if you can walk me thru it I'm ready.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

First off, do you get any errors from your ASP pages when trying to access database content? If you get any 500 errors you have some permission problems not allowing the IIS default user access. How have you tried previously to connect to the databases, DSN or DSN-less connection strings in your ASP?


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

OK I get this error while testing the database connection

Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01b0'

File name or class name not found during Automation operation: 'RegExp'

/mbbs2/includes/include-constants.asp, line 49

This is whats on my line 49 in my constants.asp file 

Set mBBSRegEx = new RegExp


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I have found some help on the p9soft web site now I get this error

Server object error 'ASP 0177 : 80030002'

Server.CreateObject Failed

/mbbs2/includes/include-constants.asp, line 49

80030002


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You must be running some pre-made ASP component that hasn't been installed or registered properly. Post the contents of include-constants.asp file


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes Im using p9soft mbbs2 here is my constant file:

<%

' ======================================
' Global variables
'
response.buffer = TRUE
response.expires = -1
server.scripttimeout = 30

' ADO CONSTANTS
Const adOpenForwardOnly = 0
Const adOpenKeyset = 1
Const adOpenDynamic = 2
Const adOpenStatic = 3
Const adLockReadOnly = 1
Const adLockPessimistic = 2
Const adLockOptimistic = 3
Const adLockBatchOptimistic = 4
Const adUseServer = 2
Const adUseClient = 3
Const adCmdUnknown = &H0008
Const adCmdText = &H0001
Const adCmdTable = &H0002
Const adCmdStoredProc = &H0004
Const adExecuteNoRecords = &H00000080

' DATABASE CONNECTIONS
dim dbConnection, rsMaster

' COOKIE VARIABLES
dim sBBSUsername, sBBSPassword, sBBSForumViewMode, sBBSThreadViewMode, iBBSGuestID, iBBSCatLock, iBBSUserLevel, sBBSCachePrefix

' SESSION CACHE VARIABLES
dim vBBSEmoticonsArray, vBBSDecodeEmoticonsArray, vBBSDecodeArray, vBBSRankArray, vBBSDecorationArray, vBBSBadWordFilter, dictGeneralCache, dictOnline, vBannedIPs
set dictGeneralCache = server.createobject("SCRIPTING.DICTIONARY") : dictGeneralCache.Comparemode = 0
set dictOnline = server.createobject("SCRIPTING.DICTIONARY") : dictOnline.Comparemode = 0

' TEMPLATES & LANGUAGES
dim dictLanguage, dictImages, dictTemplate, dictEnvironment, sBBSTemplateRoot, sBBSTemplateImagesRoot, sBBSOriginalRoot, sBBSDefaultRoot, sBBSLanguage, sBBSTemplateLocalizedImagesRoot, dictComplexVariables, sBBSLangPage, sBBSFragmentOutput
set dictImages = server.createobject("SCRIPTING.DICTIONARY") : dictImages.Comparemode = 0
set dictLanguage = server.createobject("SCRIPTING.DICTIONARY") : dictLanguage.Comparemode = 0
set dictEnvironment = server.createobject("SCRIPTING.DICTIONARY") : dictEnvironment.Comparemode = 0
set dictTemplate = server.CreateObject("SCRIPTING.DICTIONARY") : dictTemplate.Comparemode = 0
set dictComplexVariables = server.CreateObject("SCRIPTING.DICTIONARY") : dictComplexVariables.Comparemode = 0

' SHARED REGEX OBJECT
dim mBBSRegEx
Set mBBSRegEx = Server.CreateObject("VBScript.RegExp")

' PAGE VARIABLES
dim sBBSPageName, sBBScurrentURLPath, sBBSCurrentQueryString, sBBSCompleteURL, sBBSBaseURL, sBBSReferer, sBBSValidatedBaseURL, sBBSUnvalidatedBaseURL, iBBSLogonType, iBBSMemberID, dBBSDebugTime, iBBSCachedHits, sBBSSQLDebug, iBBSExecutedQueries, iBBSCreatedRecordsets, iBBSCachedRecordsets
dim sBBSSchemeFile, iBBSTimeOffset, sBBSStyleID, bBBSBadWordFilterOnDisplay

' CONFIGURATION
dim dictConfiguration
set dictConfiguration = server.createobject("SCRIPTING.DICTIONARY")

' Cache engine maintenance
sBBSCachePrefix = "_mb"

dBBSDebugTime = Timer

dim quote, CRLF
Quote = chr(34)
CRLF = chr(13) & chr(10)

dim adTextNoRecords
adTextNoRecords = adCmdText + adExecuteNoRecords

' AlbumInfo constants
CONST AI_AlbumID = 0
CONST AI_Name = 1
CONST AI_Description = 2
CONST AI_Username = 3
CONST AI_AllowUserComments = 4
CONST AI_AllowGuestComments = 5
CONST AI_DateUpdated = 6
CONST AI_SortORder = 7

'CategoryInfo constants
CONST CA_ArraySize = 6
CONST CA_CategoryName = 0
CONST CA_CategoryURL = 1
CONST CA_Locked = 2
CONST CA_SchemeDefault = 3
CONST CA_ForceScheme = 4
CONST CA_CategoryID = 5
CONST CA_SortOrder = 6

'ControlBox constants
CONST CB_ArraySize = 8
CONST CB_Registered = 0
CONST CB_NewMessages = 1
CONST CB_TotalUsers = 2
CONST CB_RegisteredUsers = 3
CONST CB_GuestUsers = 4
CONST CB_TotalMessages = 5
CONST CB_OldMessages = 6
CONST CB_outboxmessages = 7

'CalendarEvents structure
CONST CEV_ArraySize = 22
CONST CEV_Calendareventid = 0
CONST CEV_Calendarid = 1
CONST CEV_Owner = 2
CONST CEV_Shortdesc = 3
CONST CEV_Longdesc = 4
CONST CEV_Weekday = 5
CONST CEV_Day = 6
CONST CEV_Month = 7
CONST CEV_Year = 8
CONST CEV_Recurrence = 9
CONST CEV_Private= 10
CONST CEV_SingleDate= 11
CONST CEV_TimeOfDayHour= 12
CONST CEV_TimeOfDayMinute= 13
CONST CEV_TimeOfDayMeridian= 14
CONST CEV_AllDayEvent = 15
CONST CEV_HasDateRange= 16
CONST CEV_StartDateRange = 17
CONST CEV_EndDateRange = 18
CONST CEV_AllowSignups = 19
CONST CEV_OwnerStatus = 20
CONST CEV_META_date = 21

'CalendarInfo structure
CONST CI_ArraySize = 3
CONST CI_CalendarID = 0
CONST CI_CalendarName = 1
CONST CI_Description = 2

'DateInfo constants
CONST DE_ArraySize = 17
CONST DE_EventID = 0
CONST DE_shortdesc = 1
CONST DE_Hyperlink = 2
CONST DE_Recurring = 3
CONST DE_Private = 4
CONST DE_Owner = 5
CONST DE_Date = 6
CONST DE_longdesc = 7
CONST DE_ValidatedHyperlink = 8
CONST DE_alldayevent = 9
CONST DE_TimeOfDayHour = 10
CONST DE_TimeOfDayMinute = 11
CONST DE_TimeOfDayMeridian = 12
CONST DE_HasDateRange = 13
CONST DE_StartDateRange = 14
CONST DE_EndDateRange = 15
CONST DE_allowsignups = 16

' ForumInfo constants
CONST FI_ArraySize = 27
CONST FI_forumid = 0
CONST FI_CategoryID = 1
CONST FI_ForumName = 2
CONST FI_URL = 3
CONST FI_ForumDescription = 4
CONST FI_datecreated = 5
CONST FI_lastactivity = 6
CONST FI_sortbyactivity = 7
CONST FI_shownavbars = 8
CONST FI_forceunregistered = 9
CONST FI_AnonymousAllowed = 10
CONST FI_defaultthreadview = 11
CONST FI_defaultforumview = 12
CONST FI_showquotes = 13
CONST FI_hideemaillink = 14
CONST FI_showprofilepicture = 15
CONST FI_sortorder = 16
CONST FI_threadcount = 17
CONST FI_PostCount = 18
CONST FI_DisablePrinter = 19
CONST FI_SortMessagesByActivity=20
CONST FI_showonline = 21
CONST FI_ShowRank = 22
CONST FI_HideReplyButton = 23
CONST FI_LastActiveThread = 24
CONST FI_ShowIPs = 25
CONST FI_Emoticons = 26

' HeaderInfo constants
CONST HI_ArraySize = 9
CONST HI_OwnerLink = 0
CONST HI_Subject = 1
CONST HI_ShortDate = 2
CONST HI_LongDate = 3
CONST HI_Body = 4
CONST HI_NumComments = 5
CONST HI_CommentLink = 6
CONST HI_MessageBody = 7
CONST HI_OwnerName = 8

' Messageinfo Constants
CONST MI_ArraySize = 22
CONST MI_MessageID = 0
CONST MI_threadid = 1
CONST MI_inreplyto = 2
CONST MI_Subject = 3
CONST MI_Body = 4
CONST MI_Anonymous = 5
CONST MI_HostName = 6
CONST MI_DatePosted = 7
CONST MI_MessageIcon = 8
CONST MI_Emoticons = 9
CONST MI_ReplyLevel = 10
CONST MI_ReplyOrder = 11
CONST MI_Signature = 12
CONST MI_FilterHTML = 13
CONST MI_lasteditedname = 14
CONST MI_lastediteddate = 15
CONST MI_Edited = 16
CONST MI_HasAttachment = 17
CONST MI_IsRegistered = 18
CONST MI_MemberID = 19
CONST MI_GuestName = 20
CONST MI_ForceLineBreaks = 21

'OptionInfo constants
CONST OI_ArraySize = 8
CONST OI_OptionID = 0
CONST OI_PollID = 1
CONST OI_Description = 2
CONST OI_MemberID = 3
CONST OI_Registered = 4
CONST OI_Votes = 5
CONST OI_GuestName = 6
CONST OI_Percentage = 7

' PhotoInfo constnats
CONST PI_PhotoID = 0
CONST PI_AlbumID = 1
CONST PI_DateUploaded = 2
CONST PI_Username = 3
CONST PI_filename = 4
CONST PI_Description = 5
CONST PI_Picture = 6
CONST PI_TimesViewed = 7

'PollInfo constants
CONST PI_ArraySize = 9
CONST PI_pollid = 0
CONST PI_UnregisteredCanVote = 1
CONST PI_UnregisteredCanAddOptions = 2
CONST PI_RegisteredCanAddOptions = 3
CONST PI_DisplayNames = 4
CONST PI_Closed = 5
CONST PI_MultiVoting = 6
CONST PI_HideResults = 7
CONST PI_ThreadID = 8

'Private message constants
CONST PM_ArraySize = 9
CONST PM_MessageID = 0
CONST PM_ToName = 1
CONST PM_FromName = 2
CONST PM_Subject = 3
CONST PM_DateSent = 4
CONST PM_Body = 5
CONST PM_MessageRead = 6
CONST PM_DateRead = 7

'GenerateTopList constants
CONST TL_ArraySize = 12
CONST TL_threadid = 0
CONST TL_Hyperlink = 1
CONST TL_threadsubject = 2
CONST TL_NumReplies = 3
CONST TL_lastactivity = 4
CONST TL_datecreated = 5
CONST TL_Owner = 6
CONST TL_lastposter = 7
CONST TL_ValidatedHyperlink = 8
CONST TL_NumViews = 9
CONST TL_ThreadOwner = 10
CONST TL_forumid = 11

'ThreadInfo structure
CONST TI_ArraySize = 22
CONST TI_ThreadID = 0
CONST TI_ForumID = 1
CONST TI_TotalPosts = 2
CONST TI_DateCreated = 3
CONST TI_LastActivity = 4
CONST TI_Subject = 5
CONST TI_Anonymous = 6
CONST TI_Closed = 7
CONST TI_TimesViewed = 8
CONST TI_Sticky = 9
CONST TI_HasPoll = 10
CONST TI_PollID = 11
CONST TI_HasAttachment = 12
CONST TI_LastPosterAnonymous= 13
CONST TI_LastPosterMemberID= 14
CONST TI_LastPosterIsRegistered= 15
CONST TI_LastPosterGuestName= 16
CONST TI_MemberID= 17
CONST TI_IsRegistered = 18
CONST TI_GuestName = 19
CONST TI_Seed = 20
CONST TI_LastPostID = 21

'Template constants
CONST TMP_ArraySize = 3
CONST TMP_TemplateID = 0
CONST TMP_TemplatePath = 1
CONST TMP_TemplateName = 2
CONST TMP_IsDefault = 3

' Userinfo constants
CONST UI_ArraySize = 37
CONST UI_memberid = 0
CONST UI_Username = 1
CONST UI_Password=2
CONST UI_RealName = 3
CONST UI_Websiteaddr = 4
CONST UI_Emailaddr = 5
CONST UI_ICQNumber = 6
CONST UI_Active = 7
CONST UI_Interests = 8
CONST UI_Signature = 9
CONST UI_datereg = 10
CONST UI_totalposts = 11
CONST UI_ShowEmail = 12
CONST UI_Location = 13
CONST UI_EmailNotifications = 14
CONST UI_Invisible = 15
CONST UI_ProfileURL = 16
CONST UI_defaultthreadview = 17
CONST UI_defaultforumview = 18
CONST UI_userichedit = 19
CONST UI_Yahoo = 20
CONST UI_MSN = 21
CONST UI_AIM = 22
CONST UI_UseSignature = 23
CONST UI_ViewSignature = 24
CONST UI_photourl = 25
CONST UI_LastLogon = 26
CONST UI_disablepostcount = 27
CONST UI_TimeOffset = 28
CONST UI_LogoffURL = 29
CONST UI_IsOnline = 30
CONST UI_Rank = 31
CONST UI_UseCustomRank = 32
CONST UI_SendPrivateNotifications = 33
CONST UI_TemplateID = 34
CONST UI_LanguagePreference = 35
CONST UI_IncludeBody = 36

' Message Status Constants
CONST ST_Unregistered = 0 : CONST ST_Registered = 1
CONST ST_Moderator = 2 : CONST ST_Administrator = 3

'Error constants
CONST ERR_None = 0 : CONST ERR_UserExists = -1
CONST ERR_NoUserFound = -2 : CONST ERR_NoSuchForum = -3
CONST ERR_NoSuchCalendar = -4 : CONST ERR_FileNotFound = -5

'Hook constants
CONST HK_OnlineAdd = 1 : CONST HK_OnlineRemove = 2
CONST HK_UserAdd = 3 : CONST HK_UserDelete = 4
CONST HK_UserUpdate = 5

'Complex variable constants
CONST CV_NewInbox = 1
CONST CV_OldInbox = 2
CONST CV_InboxTotal = 3
CONST CV_OnlineUsers = 4
CONST CV_OnlineRegisteredUsers = 5
CONST CV_OnlineGuestUsers = 6
CONST CV_OutboxTotal = 7

'Online constants
CONST ON_RecordID = 0
CONST ON_Username = 1
CONST ON_Location = 2
CONST ON_Logontime = 3
CONST ON_Lastactivity = 4
CONST ON_IP = 5
CONST ON_Registered = 6

'Permission constants
' 0 - 199 : Administrative actions
' 200-399 : BBS module functions
' 400 - 599 : Forum actions

' BELOW 10,000 IS RESERVED FOR BBS USE. FOR CUSTOM PERMISSIONS, USE VALUES >= 10,000

' BBS ADMIN LEVEL PERMISSIONS (support admins) 0-199
CONST PERM_admindbupgrade = 0 ' Upgrade database ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_admineditmbbscode = 1 ' Edit MBBS Codes ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_admineditemoticons = 2 ' Edit Emoticons ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_admineditusers = 3 ' Edit users ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_adminedittemplates = 4 ' Edit templates ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_admineditlanguages = 5 ' Edit languages ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_admindeleteuser = 7 ' Delete users ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_admineditgroups = 9 ' Edit/delete groups ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_admineditglobaladministrators = 10 ' Assign global administrators
CONST PERM_admineditsupportadministrators = 11 ' Assign support administrators ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_admineditmoduleadministrators = 12 ' Assign module administrators ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_adminbbssetup = 15 ' Run the initial BBS setup ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_adminbbsconfigure = 16 ' Change global BBS settings ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_adminconfigurepermissions = 17 ' Configure support administrator permissions
CONST PERM_adminconfiguremodulepermissions = 18' Configure module level permissions ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_admineditipbans = 19 ' Edit IP bans ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_admineditfilteredwords = 20 ' Edit Filtered words ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_modeditmoderators = 21 ' Can edit forum moderators ' Can assign to module mods
CONST PERM_modeditspecialaccess = 22 ' Can edit special access list ' Can assign to module mods
CONST PERM_adminbroadcast = 23 ' Can broadcast a message ' Can assign to support admins
CONST PERM_adminpurgeitems = 24 ' Can purge old items ' Can assign to support admins

' BBS MISCELLANEOUS PERMISSIONS (users) 200-399
CONST PERM_viewprofile = 200 ' Can view profiles ' Can assign to users, Inactive/guests
CONST PERM_ViewBBS = 201 ' Can view the BBS ' Can assign to inactive/guests

' FORUM LEVEL PERMISSIONS 400-599
CONST PERM_forumnewthread = 400 ' Can create a new thread ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumreplyown = 401 ' Can reply to thread started by the same user ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumreplyothers = 402 ' Can reply to thread started by others ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumaccess = 403 ' Can access the forum ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumview = 404 ' Can view the forum (invisible?) ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumeditown = 405 ' Can edit own messages ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumeditothers = 406 ' Can edit other's messages ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumattach = 407 ' Can attach files ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumattachsize = 408 ' BBS.Maximum attachment size ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumcreatepoll = 409 ' Can create a poll ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumvotepoll = 410 ' Can vote on a poll ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumdeleteown = 411 ' Can delete own messages ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumdeleteothers = 412 ' Can delete others messages ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumfreeze = 413 ' Can freeze a thread ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forummove = 414 ' Can move a thread ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumsticky = 415 ' Can sticky a thread ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumdeletethread = 416 ' Can delete a thread ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumposthtml = 417 ' Can use HTML in a post ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_modforumedit = 418 ' Can edit forums ' Can assign to forum moderators
CONST PERM_forumallownotifications = 419 ' Can subscribe to threads ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forumhideedittag = 420 ' Can hide the 'edited by' tag? ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_forummaxedittime = 421 ' Maximimum time in minutes you can edit a post' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_modforumpermissions = 422 ' Can edit forum permissions ' Can assign to forum moderators
CONST PERM_canmasssubscribe = 423 ' Can mass subscribe to forums ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)

' module admin administrative
CONST PERM_adminforumcreate = 500 ' Can create forums/move forums ' Can assign to module administrators
CONST PERM_adminforumdelete = 502 ' Can delete forums ' Can assign to module administrators
CONST PERM_admincategorycreateedit = 504 ' Can create/edit categories ' Can assign to module administrators
CONST PERM_admincategorydelete = 505 ' Can delete categories ' Can assign to module administrators
CONST PERM_admineditranks = 510 ' Can edit forum ranks ' Can assign to module administrators
CONST PERM_admineditdecorations = 511 ' Can edit decorations ' Can assign to module administrators

' RANDOMQUOTES PERMISSIONS 700-799
CONST PERM_addquotes = 700 ' Can add a random quote
CONST PERM_editquotes = 701 ' Can edit or delete your own random quote ' Assignable to userlevels (special, users, inactive/banned, guests)
CONST PERM_modeditquotes = 702 ' Can edit or delete other's random quotes ' Assignable to mods

' CALENDAR PERMISSIONS 800-999
CONST PERM_calendaraddpublicevent = 800 ' Add a public event
CONST PERM_calendaraddprivateevent = 801 ' Add a private event
CONST PERM_calendarposthtml = 802 ' Post HTML?
CONST PERM_editownevent = 803 ' Can edit/delete own event
CONST PERM_editotherevent = 804 ' Can edit/delete other's events
CONST PERM_addrecurring = 805 ' Add recurring event
CONST PERM_viewotherprivateevents = 808 ' View other's private events
CONST PERM_calendaraccess = 809 ' Can access calendar
CONST PERM_calendarview = 810 ' Can view calendar in calendar-view.asp
CONST PERM_modcalendaredit = 852 ' Can edit calendars
CONST PERM_modcalendarmods = 853 ' Can edit calendar mods
CONST PERM_modcalendarspecialaccess= 854 ' Can edit special access list
CONST PERM_modcalendarpermissions = 855 ' Can edit calendar permissions
' administrative
CONST PERM_admincalendarcreate = 900 ' Can create calendars
CONST PERM_admincalendardelete = 901 ' Can delete calendars

' ALBUM PERMISSIONS 1000-1199
CONST PERM_albumcreate = 1000 ' Can create photo albums
CONST PERM_albumview = 1001 ' Can view photo albums
CONST PERM_modcreategroupalbums = 1100 ' Can create / edit group albums
CONST PERM_moddeletegroupalbums = 1101 ' Can delete group albums

CONST MODULE_BBS = 0
CONST MODULE_Forums = 1 : CONST MODULE_Calendars = 2
CONST MODULE_FileBase = 3 : CONST MODULE_Albums = 4
CONST MODULE_Quotes = 5

CONST USERLEVEL_MEMBER = -1
CONST USERLEVEL_GROUP = -2
CONST USERLEVEL_Guest = 0
CONST USERLEVEL_InactiveBanned = 10
CONST USERLEVEL_User = 20
CONST USERLEVEL_SpecialAccess = 30
CONST USERLEVEL_Moderator = 40
CONST USERLEVEL_ModuleAdministrator = 50
CONST USERLEVEL_SupportAdministrator = 60
CONST USERLEVEL_GlobalAdministrator = 70

'UserStatus constants
CONST US_Undefined = -3
CONST US_NotRegistered = -2
CONST US_BadPassword = -1
CONST US_Inactive = 1
CONST US_Banned = 2
CONST US_Registered = 3

CONST TYPE_TEXT = 1
CONST TYPE_DROPDOWN = 2

%>


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You are back to the same error you were getting 2 months ago trying to figure it out on their forum.

Set mBBSRegEx = Server.CreateObject("VBScript.RegExp")

http://www.pd9soft.com/megabbs/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=6679&posts=14


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

Yes and no That issue was resolved on my w2k box but the same issue is occuring on my w2003 server box.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Just because it was resolved on one doesn't mean it will run on the other one. You will probably have to make exactly the same changes as you did before. This BBS system you are trying to use seems very problematic.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

yes it is any suggestions?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Set it up the same way you did the other one that is or was working. If you have a running copy on another server just copy it over to the new server in the same directory as on the old.


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

OK ive done that this the error I get

Server object error 'ASP 0177 : 800401f3'

Server.CreateObject Failed

/akaarizona/includes/include-filesystem.asp, line 19

Invalid ProgID. For additional information specific to this message please visit the Microsoft Online Support site located at: http://www.microsoft.com/contentredirect.asp.

the link is at http://k.domaindlx.com/akaarizona/category-view.asp


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

> You are missing required IIS functionality. You must find and install the proper COM object on your server. For example, if you are getting this error with the class string: "scripting.filesystemobject", you do not have the SCRRUN.DLL installed and registered on your server.[\quote]


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I took your advise and scapped that project and started another sofar so good follow the link on my home page htt://www.akaarizona.com to AKA Arizona's Place upper middle rightside.


----------

